# Basic Questions about needs.



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

1. If I want Rollers pigeons do I need a kit box and a loft?
2. How much room must birds really have to be happy and healthy?
3. Can the aviary be under the loft and accessed by a ramp by the birds?
4. When must the birds be segregated by gender and age?
5. How warm must the enclosure be? 
6. Can i use a screen front door for ventilation even in winter?

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Iam not sure how people keep rollers.. I think the kit box is for when you are flying them, and in their off time they have a normal loft. the aviary should be up off the ground with a wire bottom, a flight pen can have an earthen floor with either crushed stone or very thick pine shavings if it is coverd. pigeons do not need a heated loft, but may enjoy it if you provide a heat lamp in the coldest months. usully a loft will be free of drafts but still have openings to allow air circulation... 2ft per bird is a rule of thumb to go by when thinking about size..that does not include the aviary or flight pen. and you need nest boxes and more perches than you have birds, so they have plenty to pick from.


----------

